# Postmates pay structure.???. Sucks now



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I decided to run both apps and open gh and post mates. What happened to the 4 minimum. All my deliveries were 3 to 3.25. If these people don't tip tomorrow this is slave wages. What a horrible company


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

1776abe said:


> I decided to run both apps and open gh and post mates. What happened to the 4 minimum. All my deliveries were 3 to 3.25. If these people don't tip tomorrow this is slave wages. What a horrible company


I'm not surprised. App companies pay less and less...it only gets worse. I invest to cover the losses.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Rather listen to Pink Floyd then go on a 3.00 run. Problem is u don't know if they will tip before u leave, and it takes forever to see the tip posted after delivery. Right now I'm showing zero tips on all my PM orders.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I didn't know slaves get paid.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

At least they got free food I won't even get that. They all answered the door


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

PM dropped their minimum payout within the last few months. Of course, they announced this as a pay increase because they raised the per mile rate a few cents.....If you do a search of the forum, I'm sure you can find some threads regarding it. 

I only do PM to supplement U/L and this has made me even more picky that I already was.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They changed it here a few weeks ago from $4.00 to $3.51. PM mileage pay is $1.29/mile here so its still worth it depending on the order


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

It was a bad paycut. I am done with them. If I have to stay idle more so be it. Applying for dd next. At least I can c the amount before I leave. I have a 3 payout no tip. I don't think so


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

My orders on Postmates are always 15 to 20 minutes away and for some reason they get canceled before I get there to pick up. It’s pretty frustrating


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Postmate going IPO or sell this year. So if they sell it to other Corp, like Us at, DD, GH, us drivers get anything? Lol likely same drivers and same customer I think. I believe in one day, someone will make app free to use, maybe just maintenance cost for app workers. Hopely soon...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

.37 cents a mile, so it takes 10 miles to make $4 on a 20 mile roundtrip. I dont even remember what it was before...

I guess probably not even the walmart pickups are worth it now. They used to pay 8-10.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

The biggest issue I have with PM....outside of the 47 cents a mile......is, at a guess, 2/3 of the restaurants make you order the food when you get there. Pulling up to Wendy's DT like you have to with DD for example isn't bad. Going to a pizza place at 6pm on Friday night?......yeah FU that ain't happening. So to answer a post above, the reason orders gets cancelled....IMO...is because the driver accepts the order, then finds out they have to order when they get there, and figure they don;t want to spend 20-30 minutes at a restaurant waiting. Now of course you as a driver can simply get there, place the order, then leave to do orders on other platforms, then go back. But what happens if you get an order on another platform that takes you in the opposite direction? In my market on a Friday you can get stuck in hellacious traffic.

It just isn't worth waiting or doing other orders in the mean time. So my guess is, that is why you get so many cancellations. I can tell you a couple weeks ago, Friday night dinner time, I got a PM ping. Checked my "no-fly" list (restaurants where you have to place the order when you get there), and it was on it, so I declined the order. FOUR TIMES I had the same order sent to me. Declined each one. Let some other ant be stupid to do the order, not me.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber20/20 said:


> Postmate going IPO or sell this year. So if they sell it to other Corp, like Us at, DD, GH, us drivers get anything? Lol likely same drivers and same customer I think. I believe in one day, someone will make app free to use, maybe just maintenance cost for app workers. Hopely soon...


I hope Lyft buys Postmates


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

why should eaters tip when the company keeps the tips?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

If I was doing more food delivery, I would print up some cards saying

"If you want to make sure 100% of your tip goes to the delivery person. tip in CASH!" 

and include those with each delivery order


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ajaywill said:


> If I was doing more food delivery, I would print up some cards saying
> 
> "If you want to make sure 100% of your tip goes to the delivery person. tip in CASH!"
> 
> and include those with each delivery order


Ya I thought about that too but of the 1500 deliveries I've done I've only been to same people maybe 10 times


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Uber1111uber said:


> Ya I thought about that too but of the 1500 deliveries I've done I've only been to same people maybe 10 times


Agreed....but at least you've planted the seed for the next driver...and if we could get more drivers to do this....


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

I posted about this also, recently.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/in-los-angeles-postmates-is-done-like-dinner.337484/
I've also noticed whenever I do Postmates - which is not much now - that it seems they slip in a lot more often a second delivery after you've accepted the first one. Maybe just coincidental, but really aggravating on the shorties end because you can wind up doing two deliveries for less than $5.00 total.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> I posted about this also, recently.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/in-los-angeles-postmates-is-done-like-dinner.337484/
> I've also noticed whenever I do Postmates - which is not much now - that it seems they slip in a lot more often a second delivery after you've accepted the first one. Maybe just coincidental, but really aggravating on the shorties end because you can wind up doing two deliveries for less than $5.00 total.


If you go into your preferences on the app, you can set new offers to Manual Accept, then you have to accept the offer in order to have it added to your route.

The other thing they do is automatically add a second delivery from the same restaurant in the same general delivery area once you've accepted an order. I don't think there is a way to prevent that.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Ajaywill said:


> If you go into your preferences on the app, you can set new offers to Manual Accept, then you have to accept the offer in order to have it added to your route.
> 
> The other thing they do is automatically add a second delivery from the same restaurant in the same general delivery area once you've accepted an order. I don't think there is a way to prevent that.


Right, the latter is what I am referring to. Happening more than I remember, and on a shortie, it's just adding insult to injury.

I am set to Manual Accept otherwise.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> Right, the latter is what I am referring to. Happening more than I remember, and on a shortie, it's just adding insult to injury.
> 
> I am set to Manual Accept otherwise.


Okay...I've had a few of those lately. Fortunately, both deliveries tipped well, so that helped....I seem to get pretty good tips on the few PM deliveries that I do


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

No orders from GH so I turn on PM. Haven’t done that for 4 months. Starting getting orders fairly consistent. That never happened. Probably because no one is doing it. When all said and done the payouts weren’t pretty. $50 for 4 hours but there was a couple of GH tossed in there. Hope the tips start rolling in.


----------

